# 9mm subsonic ammo?



## ce2gee (Apr 8, 2011)

any help here would be great. seeing as i have now idea about this. i just read about 9mm subsonic ammo that is selling it.

what are the advantages and disadvantages
what is the purpose
can you fire it without a suppresor.


----------

